# X11 not working in FreeBSD-8.1



## sunil (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi,

I have installed FreeBSD 8.1 but I am unable to get the X window components after giving startx command. tell me how to install X window component.

Regards,
Sunil


----------



## UNIXgod (Sep 4, 2010)

`# cd  /usr/ports/x11/xorg`
`# make  install clean`

`#  echo 'hald_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf`
`#  echo 'dbus_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf`

start the services:

`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald start`
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start`

`# cd /root/`
`#  Xorg -configure`
`# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro`

if it works ctrl-alt-delete
`# mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf`

install your preferred windows manager or desktop and follow the directions in the handbook under setting up your .xinitrc as your user.

example would be:
`% whereis  startfluxbox | awk '{print "exec " $2}' >> ~/.xinitrc`


----------



## jotawski (Sep 4, 2010)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> `# cd  /usr/ports/x11/xorg`
> `# make  install clean`
> 
> `#  echo 'hald_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf`
> ...



great but
`# mv /root/xorg,conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf`
should this be 
`# mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf`


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 4, 2010)

jotawski said:
			
		

> great but
> `# mv /root/xorg,conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf`
> should this be
> `# mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf`



Yes, but even better to keep it in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf, as per hier(7).


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## UNIXgod (Sep 4, 2010)

jotawski said:
			
		

> great but
> `# mv /root/xorg,conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf`
> should this be
> `# mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf`



Fixed. thnx!


----------



## UNIXgod (Sep 4, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Yes, but even better to keep it in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf, as per hier(7).



Never really put it there myself. I understand the logic behind it. If it works there would have to be a X11 directory made for it where on already exists in /etc. I would imagine this would be one of the oddball historical things where X11 is tied to the root /etc.

If a third party util such as x11/nvidia-xconfig is installed it may need to know where the xorg file lives. so /usr/local may not be the best choice for all situations.

Then again X11 never had the need for stupid service daemons like hald and dbus until recently.

Here is a better version of the command for editing your .xinitrc -- It requires less system calls so therefor may be considered more efficient 

enlightenment e16 is the example:

`% echo "exec" `where starte16` > ~.xinitrc`


----------



## danf (Sep 17, 2010)

`# cd /root/`
`#  Xorg -configure`
`# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro`

if it works ctrl-alt-delete
`# mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf`


What if it doesn't work? I get a checkered screen with an X but The mouse doesn't work.


----------



## UNIXgod (Sep 17, 2010)

danf said:
			
		

> What if it doesn't work? I get a checkered screen with an X but The mouse doesn't work.



Don't panic and look at your logs. make sure the daemons are running. use top() for that. Some mice may need the mouse daemon. 

Your xorg logs give you so much more info on your setup than you will ever need. If you have more than one screen it will tell you not only the location but also resolution they are capable of. 

Starting your own thread may help. Post your logs and setup. More info the better so  others can help you if you have a non traditional or odd-hardware setup. Also read the handbook chapter suggested your other thread.


----------



## danf (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is my logs and the conf file I am trying to get working.
I manually updated the monitor info, the rest was generated with the X -configure command.

I tried adding the option 

option "AllowEmptyInput"  "off"

but all that managed to do is disable the keyboard.


----------



## vermaden (Sep 17, 2010)

@UNIXgod

Why use all this HAL shit while You do not have to:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7956


----------



## Shaiff (Sep 27, 2010)

I had the same problem when I installed 8.1, but now I'm hoping to solve the issue.
Regards


----------

